# Does my package sound OK?



## AlohaSF (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi

I'd like to hear your opinion on the package that I have been offered.

It is a senior sales manager position at a local construction/manufacturing company.

*Basic salary: 25,000
Housing: 5,000
Transportation: 7,000
Misc: 4,700
Total: 41,700 *

I believe the housing allowance is way too low... What's the proper amount for one bed room in the city within Abu Dhabi?

Is 7,000 transportation enough for a car and insurance?

I am thinking about making an counter offer to them with extra 10,000 more on the basic salary (35,000). Would that be ideal or too much?

I still need to talk about the relocation fee with them. How much is the proper amount to ask for a single man?

I am looking forward to hearing from you!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

AlohaSF said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd like to hear your opinion on the package that I have been offered.
> 
> ...


It's more than enough for a single man to live comfortably.

I wouldn't get hung up on how they've broken down the salary, all companies do it differently for purposes of gratuity/bonus calculations, the top number is the only one that matters at the end of the day.

Look at it a different way, 41700 at the top minus your monthly outgoings of say 10,000 for an apartment and 3-4,000 for a car and insurance leaves you 27,700 a month as a minimum.


----------



## AlohaSF (Jun 28, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> It's more than enough for a single man to live comfortably.
> 
> I wouldn't get hung up on how they've broken down the salary, all companies do it differently for purposes of gratuity/bonus calculations, the top number is the only one that matters at the end of the day.
> 
> Look at it a different way, 41700 at the top minus your monthly outgoings of say 10,000 for an apartment and 3-4,000 for a car and insurance leaves you 27,700 a month as a minimum.


Thank you for the insight...
Should I even bother to make a counter offer if you think 25,000 is enough for the basic salary for my position?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have a search on dubizzle for rental costs. That is low for accomodations allowance and you will not find much of anything without being in a shared situation for anywhere near that. I would ask for 10,000 monthly in abu dhabi minimum. The rest is ok but for senior level ?? Depends what you are making back home.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have a search on dubizzle for rental costs. That is low for accomodations allowance and you will not find much of anything without being in a shared situation for anywhere near that. I would ask for 10,000 monthly in abu dhabi minimum. The rest is ok but for *senior level ?? *Depends what you are making back home.


Jobs title mean very little over here.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

AlohaSF said:


> Thank you for the insight...
> Should I even bother to make a counter offer if you think 25,000 is enough for the basic salary for my position?


As I said, it's not about the basic salary or any of the other elements, purely look at the total and work from there.


----------



## AlohaSF (Jun 28, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have a search on dubizzle for rental costs. That is low for accomodations allowance and you will not find much of anything without being in a shared situation for anywhere near that. I would ask for 10,000 monthly in abu dhabi minimum. The rest is ok but for senior level ?? Depends what you are making back home.


Thanks for the tip! I will start from 10,000. It is my first job out of the grad school from US.


----------



## AlohaSF (Jun 28, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> As I said, it's not about the basic salary or any of the other elements, purely look at the total and work from there.


But isn't End of Services based on the basic salary?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

AlohaSF said:


> But isn't End of Services based on the basic salary?


Yes it is, you're actually doing well as far as basic salary % goes, many companies would have put more of your salary into other allowances etc.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

AlohaSF said:


> Thanks for the tip! I will start from 10,000. *It is my first job out of the grad school from US.*


How many years experience do you have?


----------



## AlohaSF (Jun 28, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> How many years experience do you have?


I have 7 year experience in a different industry. This will be my first job after getting MBA in a totally different industry.


----------



## CELEBREX (Jun 28, 2010)

hi,
regarding to your offer,
salary is good
trasportation is more than enough..if its 3000 this will be good..dont worry..
regarding to housing its better to let the compant rent for you and no need for allownce..its very hard to find a good house here..and if you find it you have to pay annulay..this will be between 120000 to 150000 dirhams /year.
hopw all the best for you..
regards





















AlohaSF said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd like to hear your opinion on the package that I have been offered.
> 
> ...


----------

